# swift kontiki parts



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

can anyone tell me where i can source a near side window for the pod 
j reg.
thanks 
scottie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

How bad is it George, eeco inj at Shelf nr Bradford can repair,..

http://www.eeco-ltd.co.uk/


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Try O'Learys George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*kontiki parts*

hi 
and thanks for both replies i have passed them on to my uncle he is the one with the problem,will need to try and convert him to join site


----------

